# Virtual colonoscopy ?anyone?



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Has anyone had this test? More or less embarassing?Is it useful?thanks gilly


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

Are you speaking of a Capsule Endoscopy where you swallow a pill; and it takes pictures as it travels through your system; or something else?


----------



## peardrops (Jan 3, 2004)

Gilly, I too was wondering if it's the capsule endoscopy you mean. I did read somewhere that it's not suitable for inspection of the colon and won't replace colonoscopy. Anyone know if this is true?I'm so confused over which tests are best. Colonoscopy? Scans? Barium Enema? Which is the best one?


----------



## gilly (Feb 5, 2001)

Virtual colonoscopy is a type of CAT scan which has just started in Australia.You do need the same prep. as before the usual colonoscopy,but no anaesthetic since it is only a scan.The colon is inflated with air.I am being sent some more info.It can visualise the outside of the bowel too in 3-D.The whole process takes 20 minutes.No camera is swallowed.It will be bulk billed to medicare in Australia. Camera pill still costs $1800 where it is available. Gilly


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

I was thinking it was a different test. I had the capsule endoscopy in November. I was lucky and my insurance covered it in full. A neat test; with just Citrate of Magnesium; and liquid diet prep. It was a great test; as it showed the elusive ulcers in my small bowel; and allowed for a diagnosis of crohn's. Not that I wanted it to be true; but from other test that hinted that way; I figured it was a matter of time. Good luck with you test.Storm


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When I read some detailed descriptions of the studies there were doing on this proceedure, one thing I noted that you may need to be prepared for is that the inflating of the colon can be uncomfortable (a fair number of people who had to do both, because they found a polyp or something that needed a biopsy found the regular one more comfortable because they were knocked out and couldn't feel anything).I know some people with IBS have more pain with inflation than normal people (And I do not know what % of the people in the study that had IBS either) so it may be something you want to talk over with the doctor to see if there is anything they want to do in case you run into discomfort issues (at least I would practice some relaxation techniques as any CAT scan can be claustrophobic, and anything that helps relax you will be useful even if it isn't uncomfortable).K.


----------



## OppOnn (Jun 30, 2002)

My understanding about the virtual colonoscopy is that while it is good, if they find polyps, or a polyp, one will still have to have the classic colonoscopy test after anyway in order to take them away, and to get a biopsy.Since I had a polyp with my last colonoscopy, I don't think I am a good candidate for the virtual colonoscopy. If one has no polyps one knows of, I guess one has to make a decision whether to risk the virtual c. or not.My insurance won't pay for the capsule endoscopy so you were lucky your did.O


----------



## StormTrackr (Sep 8, 2002)

I feel very lucky that my insurance covered the CE; as it was the confirming test; along with the colonoscopies; sbft; barium enema's; CT Scans; and all. Now i'm on Pred <which I begin tapering on tomorrow ### 5mg tapers per week to 20 mg/day>; and 6MP 25mg/day; which will go up to 50mg/day as my pred is tapered.


----------



## erbadger (Mar 1, 2004)

This is pretty much brand new in the US too. one of my friends works in the radiology dept of a hospital here and said they just got it set up. What I have heard is this is not a replacement for the regular examaniation, however a significantly less invasive test so people can have it done more often. If they do find a polyp they do still have to do the real test, but for someone who is not at high risk, this is a great way to have your self checked!


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I was told the main downfall of the virtual colonoscopy is that it is possible that it will not detect some of the smaller polyps that a regular colonoscopy would. As long as you have to do the prep anyway, I would opt for the real thing, so any polyps that may be found can be removed right then and there.


----------

